# CWS' Vegan Roasted Sweet potato chickpea curry



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2018)

I can't seem to mark this as a recipe. This is vegan, gluten and dairy free.

Equipment:
Baking sheet
Parchment paper
Lg mixing bowl
Cutting board
Vegetable peeler
Chef's knife
Dutch oven or stock pot
Can opener
Garlic press (optional)
Zester (rasp)
Spoon
Spatula

Before you start:
* Preheat oven to 200 C (400 F).
* Line baking sheet with parchment paper.

What you need:

500 g (~1.25 lb) sweet potatoes (2)
300 g (~ 1/2 lb) beets (10 oz.) (3)
150 g (~1/3 lb) carrots (5 oz) (4)
125 g (~ 1/4 lb) apple (~4 oz) (1)
125 g (~ 1/4 lb) sweet onion (~ 4 oz) (1)
500 g (~1.25 lb) chickpeas, cooked 
400 ml (13.5 oz.) Coconut milk
12 oz frozen or fresh spinach
1 lime or lemon
3 tsp green Thai curry paste
Vegetable or olive oil
Coconut oil
Curry powder
Cumin seeds
Jalapeno pepper (optional)
3 cloves garlic
Fresh cilantro

Prepping the ingredients:

1. Sweet potatoes: peel, dice in 1/2 inch cubes
2. Beets: peel, dice in 1/2 inch cubes
3. Carrots: scrub (or peel), slice in 1/4 inch rounds
4. Apple: wash, core, and cube.
5. Lemon or lime: zest, slice 1/2 in 1/4 inch slices.
6. Onion: dice
7. Garlic: mince
8. Jalapeño: chop fine
9. Cumin seed: toast in dry CI pan.

Putting it all together:
1. In a large mixing bowl, toss ingredients 1 - 4 and chickpeas with enough oil to lightly coat. If you wish, add some curry powder, and S&P.
2. Spread on prepared baking sheet. Place in preheated oven on middle rack. After 20 minutes, stir, and turn tray. Roast another 25-30 minutes.
3. Saute onion, garlic, and jalapeno in coconut oil until translucent. Add coconut milk, curry paste, cumin, roasted vegetables. Add spinach. Cook until spinach wilts (if using fresh) or is warm through if frozen.Adjust seasonings.

Serving the curry:

Serve in a lettuce bowl or with your favorite rice or or Asian noodle. Garnish with fresh cilantro, lime or lemon zest, and a lime or lemon wedge.


----------

